

The 5 little things we do every day to make progress on our startup - mikedubc
http://ribl.co/blog/2015/04/30/the-5-little-things-we-do-every-day-to-make-progress-on-our-startup/

======
mikedubc
With so much media coverage about startups from tech pubs like TechCrunch to
TV shows like HBO’s Silicon Valley, it may seem like running a startup is all
about glamorous product launches, huge rounds of fundraising, and overnight
successes.

But the overnight startup success is an absolute myth.

In reality, running a startup isn’t glamorous at all, nor do overnight
successes ever happen. Rather, startups are full of repetitive tasks that need
to be done each day and small steps that need to be taken consistently over a
number of years.

Here are some of the tasks that we grind through each day to keep making
incremental progress on ribl.

